

Sub-Pixel Problems in CSS - nreece
http://ejohn.org/blog/sub-pixel-problems-in-css/

======
edw519
When dealing with pixels, always round or truncate to the nearest integer. OK,
you're done.

~~~
Tichy
That would yield the IE solution described, though.

